# DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES MOST COMPLETE THREAD EVER!!! 110 PICTURES!!!



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> So Alex, when is the next 110 pic therad..jk....bet you're pretty ehousted. Great job man, the city hall shots were cool. Plus the one with the Library tower between the Gas Company Building and the Biltmore Hotel. GREAT!


LOL.

Actually, I took almost 400 pictures. I can make another 50-100 pic thread showing you totally different pictures and angles. :yes: I was thinking about making a thread called, _What you didn't see about DTLA_. But I don't know. I'm too tired now and I spend pretty much all my day yesterday making this thread. 

You know, I woke up at 7 am to go to DTLA, then I spent 8 hours taking the pictures, then I drove back to my house, then I had to decide what pics to show (hardest part since I wanted to show the most of it (DTLA), but I didn't want to make this thread even slower because of all the pics), then I spent another three hours making making this thread. So yeah, I need a lil break.

Besides that, it's too early to make another thread. I'll just wait until this one dies.



svs said:


> Great pics but you only did half the job! No Japan town, China town, arts district; hardy any of the music center, and the street art and statues, monuments, no interiors, no Pershing square, no flower market, hardly any fashion district, no toy district, no St. Vibianas, no produce market. Folks from out of town are going to think that LA has a little bitty down town. (Just kidding. Great photos. you have a terrific eye for architectural photography.)


Actually, when I was there, I did think of going to those districts to take pictures... but I was so damn tired. I mean, walking for 8 hours when the temperature is over 80 degrees, would make anyone tired... I think. :tongue3:

I know that you're just kidding, but I did take pics of some monuments and interiors. But you know, I'm trying show as much as possible without making the thread extremely heavy. So yeah, I have more pictures. I'll post them later or I'll just make another thread (I took almost 400 pics. I have enough pics to make another thread.)

The next thing I wanted to do is to walk from downtown Santa Monica, all the way down to Downtown LA. But I think someone did that already... and I'm trying to be original. LOL. Maybe I should just take my bike and go from downtown Santa Monica to downtown Santa Ana. That'd be cool... and painful. LOL.



Ferneynism said:


> Excellent job Alex, go and get your Starbucks now..... :applause:


What I meant by you guys owe me a Starbucks, is that you guys are actually going to go to a Starbucks, by me a Venti Mocca Frappuccino, pay for it with your own money, and bring it to me here... to my house. :tongue3:



Reluctantpopstar said:


> I don't mean to be correcting you like your third-grade teacher and all. I'm sure the "Olympic Theatre" caused you to think this was Olympic Boulevard, but it's really Eighth Street.
> 
> Other than that, wow, what a lot of hard work. We all appreciate it. As a resident of downtown, I've noticed that the area looks a lot better in pictures than in person. At least, you can't see all the dirt, sludge and crack addicts along Spring Street. Believe me, there's plenty of them, I live nearby. Not putting down Downtown, just being realistic. Anyway, you did a great job presenting Downtown in a very good light.


LOL. Actually, I thought I was walking on Olympic Blvd because some of the buildings look like the ones near Olympic Blvd and Broadway. In fact, I'm barely noticing the Olympic Theatre sign, lol.

And yeah, that's pretty much the only bad thing about DTLA. The homeless. My favorite district is the Historic Downtown because I love old architecture. However, I didn't spend much time there because the homeless make me unconfortable. 

And you also see some people that when you look at them, you go like, "OMG, I'm not going to live to see the Democrats take over the White House again." So yeah, if it wasn't for the homeless, DTLA would be an awesome place to go for a walk and observe the architecture.


----------



## Kartoff (May 4, 2005)

Nice job :yes:
Those pics represent how I imagine United States. I find it really picturesque.
By the way, if I could give you a piece of advice : clean your lens 


PS:


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

excellent


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

excellent thread! nice city!!


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

beautiful, i never new LA looked like that , the historic buildings remind me of seattle or east van


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

AWESOME Pix! You did a GREAT job!!!
I L-O-V-E this pic the best!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

alex3000 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Actually, I took almost 400 pictures. I can make another 50-100 pic thread showing you totally different pictures and angles. :yes: I was thinking about making a thread called, _What you didn't see about DTLA_. But I don't know. I'm too tired now and I spend pretty much all my day yesterday making this thread.
> 
> ...


How many expressos did you have that day?


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Next time, show the naked bronze lady on the top of Bunker Hill steps.


----------



## chrishung (Sep 27, 2005)

I need to visit LA soon!! Hell of a job done on this thread!


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Kartoff said:


> Nice job :yes:
> Those pics represent how I imagine United States. I find it really picturesque.
> By the way, if I could give you a piece of advice : clean your lens


Well yeah, I guess DTLA is pretty American.

However, most people have a different view of the USA. They all think it looks like this (which is pretty true):












Threehundred said:


> Next time, show the naked bronze lady on the top of Bunker Hill steps.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, here's a pic I took more than a year ago.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

^ Or like this.......


----------



## --ferrari-- (May 5, 2006)

really interesting thread, thanks for the pics..

and yes it take some hours and sunburns to make threads like this


----------



## crivit (Jun 3, 2006)

:hi: Fantastic Photos, I signed up purely to comment on your thread! I love LA and hope to return there again soon for another holiday. Thank you for all your time and hard work putting this thread together!

Did you get any pics of what used to be the Belmont Tunnel or Toluca Yard?

Would love to see them if you did!


----------



## Trae (Jan 13, 2006)

Great pics. I love Los Angeles, and can't wait until I go there in a little over two weeks.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Or this pix of the PAcific Ocean from Manhattan Beach!!!!


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

Bravo on the thread man! Excellent work! :uh:


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Very interesting tower.

And, generally, superb work!!! More please!


----------



## Kartoff (May 4, 2005)

alex3000 said:


> However, most people have a different view of the USA. They all think it looks like this (which is pretty true):


With kids playing baseball in the street, fathers mowing the lawn and mothers cooking dressed of an apron


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Ferneynism said:


> ^ Or like this.......[/IMG]


Why would they think the US looks like that??? :? What's in that picture that makes it seem like a typical American street/city/whatever...??? :sly: I don't know. I didn't really get the point of that picture. :tongue3:

Same with the picture from Manhattan Beach.



kartoff said:


> With kids playing baseball in the street, fathers mowing the lawn and mothers cooking dressed of an apron


Well, the kids are inside their houses playing with their Playstations. :tongue3: But, yeah...


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Great job alex3000! Lol, remember you almost got run over by the DASH bus last time and now the white truck! Third time's a charm...watch out.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

alex3000 said:


> Why would they think the US looks like that??? :? What's in that picture that makes it seem like a typical American street/city/whatever...??? :sly: I don't know. I didn't really get the point of that picture. :tongue3:
> 
> Same with the picture from Manhattan Beach.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Ferneynism said:


> alex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they think the US looks like that??? :? What's in that picture that makes it seem like a typical American street/city/whatever...??? :sly: I don't know. I didn't really get the point of that picture. :tongue3:
> ...


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

It's Biltmore Hotel..not Balmore.


----------



## loureed (Aug 10, 2003)

what a nice and complete thread.

perfect sized pictures and comprehensive.


a drink to you :cheers:


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Magnificient work man! Well done!


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Lol alex. Could you post the rest of the pics?


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Westsidelife said:


> Lol alex. Could you post the rest of the pics?


Dude, I'm like busy to the max studing for all my finals and finishing all my school projects (three weeks left of school. Two, actually. Senior grades are due one week before school ends. I'll try to post them during the week.  )



Threehundred said:


> It's Biltmore Hotel..not Balmore.


LOL.

I read your comment and I was like "What is he talking about???" I know it's called the Biltmore Hotel. Don't know why I wrote Bal... something Hotel. I'm having a bad spelling day. :bash:


----------



## nath05 (Mar 19, 2006)

So did Aon go around in the 90's buying very tall, boxy towers with narrow windows that project at the corners and are the second tallest in town? 

I say this because the Aon building in LA is the spitting image of the Aon building in Chicago. 

Great thread. It's frustrating when you put in a bunch of work on a thread and it gets 400 views and 4 replies. So here's mine.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Great thread!


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

I'll just post 15 more pics... I guess.

1) Some scrapers.









2) Wilshire and Hope.









3) Business women.









4) Grand...









5) Similar to the pic on the first page. 









6) People waiting for the bus.









7) Oscar De la Hoya works there.









8) Old people walk so slow...









9) Glass.









10) Reflection.









11) Closed sidewalk.









12) Wilshire and Flower.









13) Citigroup, Library Tower, Bank of America, blah blah blah...









14) Reflection... I think I said that already. Bahhh...









15) I so fucking love those buses.


----------



## klamedia (Nov 21, 2005)

And most notably, you did it on foot and not through a windshield. Without you our LA forum would be so much less.


----------



## M82LA (May 10, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to post your awesome pictures. Job well done!

Miguel


----------



## scraperboy (May 15, 2006)

Thanks, great pics. I just got back from LA and I must say, I was very disappointed with downtown. For a big city, it was devoid of street activity (the qualifier is for a big city). Coming from the midwest, it was a real letdown. Besides the skyscrapers and diversity of people I saw as I walked around, there was little that impressed me. If it weren't for Aon and US Bank Tower and a few others, I may have mistaken the city for Cincinnati based on the street level retail and pedestrian activity. There was also an inordinate amount of crack heads, lots of trash, and some streets away from the financial center were flat out dead around 10 am on a monday. We also went out downtown to a club on friday night and almost all of downtown was dead like a small midwestern town like des moines. There were a couple hot spots, but it didnt seem to be a "24 hour city."

That said, I was also pleased with the number of historic midrises in the 10-20 story range. I also like how the area around Staples center is seeing a great boom. But I just think more people need to move downtown and there needs to be more retail and nightlife for it to seem like the huge city that it is. Othwerwise, from a street level standpoint (excluding the fact there are huge skyscrapers), there is as much or more pedestrian activity in mid sized southern and midwestern cities at midnight--cities like Memphis, Louisville, and Indianapolis come to mind in my region.

Again, not to take away from the great photos. I am just sharing an outsider's disappointment in the nations second city's downtown--but I must admit downtown LA has sick potential and I hope it continues to gain momentum.


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pics. Thanks¡

It's nice to see another face of LA. In some pics it almost seems Manhattan, but sunny and with palms.  

For those like me who have never been to Los Angeles, it seems to be miles of expressways, suburbia and beaches due to what we watch in Hollywood movies.

I had seen Pershing Sq. published somewhere before. I didn't know it was in LA.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

klamedia said:


> And most notably, you did it on foot and not through a windshield. Without you our LA forum would be so much less.


Awww. That was moving. *tear* 



scraperboy said:


> Thanks, great pics. I just got back from LA and I must say, I was very disappointed with downtown. For a big city, it was devoid of street activity (the qualifier is for a big city). Coming from the midwest, it was a real letdown. Besides the skyscrapers and diversity of people I saw as I walked around, there was little that impressed me. If it weren't for Aon and US Bank Tower and a few others, I may have mistaken the city for Cincinnati based on the street level retail and pedestrian activity. There was also an inordinate amount of crack heads, lots of trash, and some streets away from the financial center were flat out dead around 10 am on a monday. We also went out downtown to a club on friday night and almost all of downtown was dead like a small midwestern town like des moines. There were a couple hot spots, but it didnt seem to be a "24 hour city."
> 
> That said, I was also pleased with the number of historic midrises in the 10-20 story range. I also like how the area around Staples center is seeing a great boom. But I just think more people need to move downtown and there needs to be more retail and nightlife for it to seem like the huge city that it is. Othwerwise, from a street level standpoint (excluding the fact there are huge skyscrapers), there is as much or more pedestrian activity in mid sized southern and midwestern cities at midnight--cities like Memphis, Louisville, and Indianapolis come to mind in my region.
> 
> Again, not to take away from the great photos. I am just sharing an outsider's disappointment in the nations second city's downtown--but I must admit downtown LA has sick potential and I hope it continues to gain momentum.


Even though there's a possibility that my fellow Angelinos are not going to like your comment, I agree with you.



ckm said:


> Great pics. Thanks¡
> 
> It's nice to see another face of LA. In some pics it almost seems Manhattan, but sunny and with palms.
> 
> ...


Well, Los Angeles does have miles and miles of highways, lots of suburbs (a lot of them with their own downtown), and great beaches. So it's not like if you had a wrong image of LA. However, as you can see, there's a lot more. So yeah...


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

scraperboy said:


> Thanks, great pics. I just got back from LA and I must say, I was very disappointed with downtown. For a big city, it was devoid of street activity (the qualifier is for a big city). Coming from the midwest, it was a real letdown. Besides the skyscrapers and diversity of people I saw as I walked around, there was little that impressed me. If it weren't for Aon and US Bank Tower and a few others, I may have mistaken the city for Cincinnati based on the street level retail and pedestrian activity. There was also an inordinate amount of crack heads, lots of trash, and some streets away from the financial center were flat out dead around 10 am on a monday. We also went out downtown to a club on friday night and almost all of downtown was dead like a small midwestern town like des moines. There were a couple hot spots, but it didnt seem to be a "24 hour city."
> 
> That said, I was also pleased with the number of historic midrises in the 10-20 story range. I also like how the area around Staples center is seeing a great boom. But I just think more people need to move downtown and there needs to be more retail and nightlife for it to seem like the huge city that it is. Othwerwise, from a street level standpoint (excluding the fact there are huge skyscrapers), there is as much or more pedestrian activity in mid sized southern and midwestern cities at midnight--cities like Memphis, Louisville, and Indianapolis come to mind in my region.
> 
> Again, not to take away from the great photos. I am just sharing an outsider's disappointment in the nations second city's downtown--but I must admit downtown LA has sick potential and I hope it continues to gain momentum.


I agree with you. It lacks a lot of the major components of a successful downtown but I'm optimistic of DTLA. Like you said, more people need to relocate to downtown. Well we're working on that. First we're converting old office/abandoned buildings into lofts.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Dude, this thread has like 150 pics now. Dude, you're on fire. i think the tittle doesn't really quite suit the the htread anymore. Kickass. Mr. Pic.


----------



## scraperboy (May 15, 2006)

alex3000 said:


> Awww. That was moving. *tear*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LA did have some cool parts. Santa Monica was by far my favorite. It is extremely urban and walkable. It alsmost feeels like a small town (well, I sort of guess it is) but that is part of the charm of it. You got the beach, the pier, 3rd street promenade, and tons of cross density and eclectic shops as well as good midrise density and a few highrises....downtown LA should hope for something like that. I also loved Manhattan/Redondo/Hermosa Beaches, and I was impressed with how Hollywood has cleaned up. Nightlife on Sunset was pretty fun, although it has a sort of "dense suburb" feel I am not fond of. 

LA does live up to its potential as a collection of many suburbs or different city centers...BUT can you imagine if every historic midrise downtown converts to Lofts? Wonder if a retail strip develops on the ground level that is comprable to Rodeo Dr, and wonder if restaurants open like Michigan Ave in Chicago.

Hey, LA is big enough to make all this happen, its just angelinos need to be sold on downtown. I think lighting/streetscape/increased police patrols would make people feel safer down there--from what my friends say, many Angelinos are afraid to go downtown after dark. The nation's second largest city should not be like that. Save that for Des Moines :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

scraperboy said:


> LA did have some cool parts. Santa Monica was by far my favorite. It is extremely urban and walkable. It alsmost feeels like a small town (well, I sort of guess it is) but that is part of the charm of it. You got the beach, the pier, 3rd street promenade, and tons of cross density and eclectic shops as well as good midrise density and a few highrises....downtown LA should hope for something like that. I also loved Manhattan/Redondo/Hermosa Beaches, and I was impressed with how Hollywood has cleaned up. Nightlife on Sunset was pretty fun, although it has a sort of "dense suburb" feel I am not fond of.
> 
> LA does live up to its potential as a collection of many suburbs or different city centers...BUT can you imagine if every historic midrise downtown converts to Lofts? Wonder if a retail strip develops on the ground level that is comprable to Rodeo Dr, and wonder if restaurants open like Michigan Ave in Chicago.
> 
> Hey, LA is big enough to make all this happen, its just angelinos need to be sold on downtown. I think lighting/streetscape/increased police patrols would make people feel safer down there--from what my friends say, many Angelinos are afraid to go downtown after dark. The nation's second largest city should not be like that. Save that for Des Moines :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:



a very fair and accurate judgement of DT LA. I would like to point out that much is being done and there is Billions of dollars of investment in DT LA Right now. since 2000 till now, there have been roughly 30,000 units Built, converted, or proposed. It all started with the histroic building conversions and almost every eligable building has been restored or is being restored. For DT LA, the end of this year and 2007 will bring numerous amazing changes with much of the conversion projects opening and many of the new ground ups starting. LA Live, Grand Ave, Metroplis, and about 15 towers willb e under construction by next year. 7th street will probably be a major Restaurant and Retail spot, as will Grand Ave, and the LA Live area will be an entertainment zone with numerous High End Hotels (Ritz, Marriot, Gansorvort), thousands of Condos, ESPN Studios and ESPNZone, Nokia Theater (home of the Grammys), Restaurants, Nightclubs, Bars, Etc. It really is all changing for the better and in 5 years, the area from Downtown LA to Hollywood is going to be off the hook. i hope you come back and see the changes.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Dude, this thread has like 150 pics now. Dude, you're on fire. i think the tittle doesn't really quite suit the the htread anymore. Kickass. Mr. Pic.


Mr. Pic, lol. Thanks.



scraperboy said:


> LA did have some cool parts. Santa Monica was by far my favorite. It is extremely urban and walkable. It alsmost feeels like a small town (well, I sort of guess it is) but that is part of the charm of it. You got the beach, the pier, 3rd street promenade, and tons of cross density and eclectic shops as well as good midrise density and a few highrises....downtown LA should hope for something like that. I also loved Manhattan/Redondo/Hermosa Beaches, and I was impressed with how Hollywood has cleaned up. Nightlife on Sunset was pretty fun, although it has a sort of "dense suburb" feel I am not fond of.
> 
> LA does live up to its potential as a collection of many suburbs or different city centers...BUT can you imagine if every historic midrise downtown converts to Lofts? Wonder if a retail strip develops on the ground level that is comprable to Rodeo Dr, and wonder if restaurants open like Michigan Ave in Chicago.
> 
> Hey, LA is big enough to make all this happen, its just angelinos need to be sold on downtown. I think lighting/streetscape/increased police patrols would make people feel safer down there--from what my friends say, many Angelinos are afraid to go downtown after dark. The nation's second largest city should not be like that. Save that for Des Moines


Totally I gree with you. Just like everyone else has been saying, I do think that DTLA has a great potencial to become the new cool place to hang out. I also think that DTLA is going to be a totally different place in 5 years. I mean, it's kind of working with South Park. Instead of seeing just homeless and crack addicts walking on the streets, now you see a lot of descent-looking people walking their dogs or running of the streets. As well as more people using their bikes as their only way of transportation. That made that part of DTLA seem more (way more) friendly.


----------



## scraperboy (May 15, 2006)

Well....diversity is good....dangerous people are not. I would like to see more police downtown. The same can be said for my city, Louisville. It is obviously not as dangerous, but I think more police would help local suburbanites feel more safe and more apt to walk around and be entertained and shop. 

LA has a lot going for it. Cities like Atlanta and Houston are super sized cities that just dont have the historic midrises like LA. To me, that is LA's biggest jewel. Let's just hope they can convert all those and get some high end ground floor retail like a true big city downtown.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

scraperboy said:


> Well....diversity is good....dangerous people are not. I would like to see more police downtown. The same can be said for my city, Louisville. It is obviously not as dangerous, but I think more police would help local suburbanites feel more safe and more apt to walk around and be entertained and shop.
> 
> LA has a lot going for it. Cities like Atlanta and Houston are super sized cities that just dont have the historic midrises like LA. To me, that is LA's biggest jewel. Let's just hope they can convert all those and get some high end ground floor retail like a true big city downtown.


I agree. High end ground floor retail is one the essential components to any thriving downtown. As more middle class/upper class relocate to downtown, the need for higher end items will come about. I believe it was LosAngelesBeauty from SSP who stated something similar:



LosAngelesBeauty said:


> Downtown LA needs to head now towards developing its retail spaces. The kind of retail that exists in Downtown LA today is depressing. There needs to be a balance, of course, between high-end retail and low-end retail. We have PLENTY of low-end retail, now where's the middle/high-end retail? Stuff that is relevant to the general population of the new residents (like myself) moving into Downtown LA? It took me a year and half to bring in BLENDS (at 4th and Main) and that is the only higher end fashion boutique in Downtown LA I can think of. I hope to bring in a lot more than that in the future.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Here's a pic that if i didn't know better makes me think that it is NY instead of dt LA


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

^^ indeed


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Except NY would've had way more pedestrian traffic.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

heh, i like your artistic picture, it brought me some pleasure lol.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Except NY would've had way more pedestrian traffic.


^
Yeah, that's just what I was going to say.

I should upload more pictures. Maybe tomorrow or in a few hours. I'm going to the pier, yay. :tongue3:


----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

You did some great work. Best LA collection I've seen. I like the ones while you're crossing the streets, really shows some good angles. Downtown LA looks awesome, and HUGE! Miles of 10-15 story buildings and plenty of talls. I love it, reminds me of NY pics in quite a few of them, minus all the taxis! Great job, looking forward to more of those other mentioned areas, too!


----------



## Vidiot (Apr 27, 2005)

awesome. depicts beautiful downtown the way it really is.


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

good shots alex....thanks for sharing them.


----------



## The Baz (May 23, 2006)

Great Job! Very nice shots, you missed Loyola Law School on the otherside of the freeway, very beautiful little campus to check out someday. :applause:


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

FastWhiteTA said:


> You did some great work. Best LA collection I've seen. I like the ones while you're crossing the streets, really shows some good angles. Downtown LA looks awesome, and HUGE! Miles of 10-15 story buildings and plenty of talls. I love it, reminds me of NY pics in quite a few of them, minus all the taxis! Great job, looking forward to more of those other mentioned areas, too!


Thanks.  And if my "miles of 10-15 story buildings and plenty of talls" you mean 3-4 miles, then I guess you're right. :tongue3:



The Baz said:


> Great Job! Very nice shots, you missed Loyola Law School on the otherside of the freeway, very beautiful little campus to check out someday. :applause:


I'll probably go to DTLA this week. I might take some pics there.


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like a nice clean and tidy city to me, thats another place on my list of places to go before i die.


----------



## torontoroxx (Jul 20, 2006)

I'd really like to visit LA one day..one of my favorite cities. The skyline disappoints me though, it could be better than this:










Iunno, some people list it as one of the best but I don't see it.


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

Amazing! I never think of LA having such grand old buildings...quite a nice tour, thanks!


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

torontoroxx said:


> I'd really like to visit LA one day..one of my favorite cities. The skyline disappoints me though, it could be better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on the angle from which you look at it IMO. The skyline looks best when you view it from the east:


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Westsidelife said:


>


WOW!!


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

WinnipegPatriot said:


> Amazing! I never think of LA having such grand old buildings...quite a nice tour, thanks!


Yeah, most people get surprised by that. I mean, we're relatively a "new city", but we have some old buildings here and there too.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow!

Fantastic thread!
Nice work!


I really want to go to LA!


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Here's a pic that if i didn't know better makes me think that it is NY instead of dt LA


Nah. There's no taxicabs. And besides, that's Flower Street!


----------

